# scented geraniums-



## lindafrog (Nov 7, 2009)

Has anyone used scented geraniums for pest control. I have a few large scented geraniums in the greenhouse and realized I have not seen an aphid in awhile. Maybe its the colder weather but--- I know the citronella geranium works for for mosquitoes, bugt how about peppermint and rose scented. What a lovely way to keep bugs away.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 7, 2009)

i dunno about the scented geraniums, but if you plant a clove of garlic near a rose, it's supposed to deter aphids and help control black spot


----------



## Leo Schordje (Nov 7, 2009)

The fragrance compounds in the scented geraniums definitely provide some protection for the geranium from insects, I doubt the zone of protection extends much beyond a few inches beyond the geranium it's self.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 7, 2009)

I know they repel me; if I walk into a greenhouse with them in it with my eyes closed, I can tell you what's in there because I can feel my skin prickle and my nose starts to itch. too close too often and it's like bad poison ivy spots


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2009)

ity: Awwwwwwwww!
I know that the one I have at work, lemon, attracts moths!


----------



## Chris (Nov 29, 2009)

Geraniums are the only outdoor potted flowers I have that the squirrels leave alone. They won't even dig in the dirt let alone eat the plant.


----------

